# Will my Stock 07 BF 750 rims fit my Friends 08' IRS Big Bear?



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

So here is the deal, I am looking for new wheels for the Brute (Black Rattlesnakes) and my Friends had a 08' Big bear with the stock Steel wheels.

I figure that the Stock BF wheels are the lightest and alum. (like 5lbs if I remember) and his are heavy steel it should be a really good upgrade for him to go to the Alum. BF wheels (less rotational mass).

Now, will they fit with no issues? The stock BF's look to have more offset. 
(he has the stock suspension and stock Mudlites)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont remember the BF wheels being aluminum... but I could be wrong...

But yes they should fit on his bear. However I dont think it will be worth the time or $ spent swapping his tires over to your rims (if thats the plan). If you are just going to stick them on there w/ the BF stock tires too then, might as well give it a shot.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

What we want to do is Have him buy my stock BF wheels to put on his Big Bear to save some rotational mass.

I know they are both 4/110 just not sure in the offset (both being IRS they should be fine)

I am keeping the 26" horns but I want to upgrade the wheels and go +1 offset for stability.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should be fine. I'd drop them on a bathroom scale just for kicks though, see if what your putting on is indeed lighter than what your taking off (the bear).


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't think BF came with alum wheels either... Mine are steel... Hmm


---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

there are stock Alum. and Stock Steel BF wheels, the Alum. (whick I have) are only 5-6lbs, I.E. lite as can be

http://forum.highlifter.com/m3867452-print.aspx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so just because he said it its true? lol finally found it on a spec sheet. Says they are aluminum... I thought they were steel. Oh well. Been wrong before. Gonna happen again Im sure.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's true.. The older rims are really light but also there really thin and cheap imo..


----------

